

Just Do It. Burn the ships. Stop Consulting & Start Building a Product - rabble
http://blog.kveton.com/2011/08/19/burn-the-ships/

======
amorphid
Cash is king. Walking away from a revenue stream you understand for a product
you don't understand is a formula for putting yourself in the poir house. If
it is worth doing, people will invest in your idea. Spend their money, not
your own,.unless you're rich.

